# FG-1D Corsair For Sale



## rwright142 (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone looking for a restoration project? I just found a Corsair for sale on Barnstormers. Here's a snippet:

FG-1D CORSAIR • $525,000 • FG-1D Incomplete Corsair project for sale. No spares included. • Posted November 12, 2007
-----
Pictures show the tailcone and a wing are not included. I've emailed Brian for some more information and will post his replies.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 28, 2007)

"Incomplete project". With an FG-1D, that could spell big bucks to get flying again. Although that's true with any warbird as an "incomplete project"


----------



## rwright142 (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes, and "incomplete" is an understatement. It needs a lot of work, but for someone as passionate as I am about restoring them it would be a labor of love.

I just wish I had the funds...


----------



## ccheese (Nov 28, 2007)

A half a million dollars to buy it, and probably another million (plus)
to get it flyable. And to think, right after WW-II, you could have 
bought it for 10 to 15 thousand.

Charles


----------



## rwright142 (Nov 28, 2007)

Yes, and what a shame too. 
I just received more information by someone who visited it to potentially buy. 
Here's a part of the email:

"It’s a very interesting project but missing many critical components including the outer wing panels and wing fold mechanism which were removed with a gas cutting torch. The remains of the airframe was used by a Midwest company to test storm windows. They welded a steel framework between the gear legs and mounted to it a test window. The Corsair engine was then started and water hosed into the prop arc. The combination of wind and water made for a very effective test platform for simulating the effects of hurricanes and tornados on new storm windows."


----------



## evangilder (Nov 28, 2007)

Geez, a noble warbird relegated to testing storm windows...

Sounds like an ambitious project at best. With the wing fold mechanism removed with a cutting torch, and outer wing panels missing altogether, it's a tall order to get it flying again. But Corsairs are so cool.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Nov 28, 2007)

Hope someone with a lot of cash can get that bird where she belongs... in the air.

TO


----------



## Ale993 (May 13, 2017)

rwright142 said:


> Yes, and what a shame too.
> I just received more information by someone who visited it to potentially buy.
> Here's a part of the email:
> 
> "It’s a very interesting project but missing many critical components including the outer wing panels and wing fold mechanism which were removed with a gas cutting torch. The remains of the airframe was used by a Midwest company to test storm windows. They welded a steel framework between the gear legs and mounted to it a test window. The Corsair engine was then started and water hosed into the prop arc. The combination of wind and water made for a very effective test platform for simulating the effects of hurricanes and tornados on new storm windows."


Did he buy it


----------

